# E.N. World Wiki: Questions and bug reports!



## Knightfall

_Since the wiki is now working, I figured I'd rename this thread so that if people have questions regarding the wiki or have bugs to report, they can post them here. Here's the main FAQ page, as well. [link] -KF_

Are the campaign wikis inactive for some reason?

I cannot edit my World of Kulan Campaign wiki and when I click on the main page's links, it shows me an error page.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

Never mind. I figured out what I was doing wrong. 

Hmm, okay, maybe I'm not 100% clear on how it works. I edited through the forum, but it didn't actually change the page. (Buggy?)


----------



## Morrus

*I cannot edit my Campaign wiki*

I'll try to remember to take a look in the morning.


----------



## Knightfall

Um, hello?


----------



## Morrus

What do you mean when you say you "edited through the forum"?


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:


> What do you mean when you say you "edited through the forum"?



I was able to edit this wiki post, but when I try to edit from the campaign group, here, it says I don't have permission. And the two no longer match.


----------



## Morrus

Knightfall said:


> I was able to edit this wiki post, but when I try to edit from the campaign group, here, it says I don't have permission. And the two no longer match.




I didn't even realise those posts were till there - they're from before the hack.  The current wiki system copied them when it was installed, but it doesn't use those posts in any way.

The permission issue is odd.  I can edit your wiki pages fine (I haven't done though).  The history says you last edited it in June last year, so is it a problem which has started in the last 6 months?


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:


> I didn't even realise those posts were till there - they're from before the hack.  The current wiki system copied them when it was installed, but it doesn't use those posts in any way.
> 
> The permission issue is odd.  I can edit your wiki pages fine (I haven't done though).  The history says you last edited it in June last year, so is it a problem which has started in the last 6 months?



The reason I hadn't edited in some time was due to the fact that I was taking night classes that monopolized my time. From Sept to December, I didn't even try to work on it. Then in January, I tried to work on it again and it tells me I don't have permission.

So, there was another hack while I was absent? I remember mention of a hack prior to my creation of the wiki.


----------



## Morrus

*I cannot edit my Campaign wiki*

There was the massive hack in Dec 2012 (the one which destroyed the site and for which I held the rebuilding Kickstarter). Everything was rebuilt from scratch just under a year ago. Most of those posts are from before that.  

But it looks like it was working OK for you in June last year, as you edited some stuff then. So the problem has arisen since then?


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:


> But it looks like it was working OK for you in June last year, as you edited some stuff then. So the problem has arisen since then?



Yes, since then, i guess. Like I said, while I was taking my two night classes, I didn't work on it at all.


----------



## Knightfall

This is the page it gives me whenever I try to do any editing of the wiki pages from the campaign group.

It's so frustrating.


----------



## Hyper-Man

For what it's worth, I am getting the same permissions error when I try to edit my group page* as well. 
I just want to change the "&" in the title to "and".

*http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=390


----------



## Knightfall

Hyper-Man said:


> For what it's worth, I am getting the same permissions error when I try to edit my group page* as well.
> I just want to change the "&" in the title to "and".
> 
> *http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=390




Okay, so it's not just me.


----------



## Li Shenron

Same here. I cannot even create new books or pages.


----------



## doghead

Li Shenron said:


> Same here. I cannot even create new books or pages.




Likewise. I have been trying to re-associate wiki pages with the group that somehow got separated from it. I managed to reinstall the campaign wiki portal in the campaign group page, but could not get the wiki pages to associate with the group. 

So i eventually went to try creating new pages (ie - rebuilding the wiki using the Add Content button) and hit a wall on that as well. "Do not have the permissions." 

Somewhere along the line a disjunct has occurred between my login and the group editing permissions. 

I think I am just about at the point of deleting the group and starting a new one. 

thotd


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION],

Have you discovered what the issue might be?


----------



## doghead

In the last 3 months I have created more two campaign groups - AE Revision created about 3 months ago and Dungeon World - From the Outside created tonight.

The AE Group has an associated *Pages in Group* element with an *Add Content* Button. But it doesn't actually allow me to create pages however, giving me a "You Don't have Permission to access this page" message when I try to save the page. There was also a bunch of code stuff at the top of the page:


> Warning: Only variables should be passed by reference in..../vault/core/controller/ui/assign/group/vw.php on line 63
> 
> Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in ..../vault/core/model/permissions/vb3.php on line 52




 (the messed up formatting of the page is pretty common as well these days, but that might be my browser (Safari)

The DW Group does not even have a *Pages in Group* element nor *Add Content* button. I tried creating the Group twice, deleting the first attempt, in case I had set something up wrong. But the second attempt produced the same result.

My first Group (Mad King's Monkey) has a "*Pages in Group*" element and an "*Add Content*" button, but still won't allow me to associate the existing MKM campaign wiki pages to the Group. It also cracks the sads when you try and add new pages, IIRC.

So I now have three Groups, none of which seem to be working correctly WRT the Campaign Wiki. Is the Campaign Wiki dead?

thotd


----------



## doghead

> "Wiki" powered by VaultWiki v4.0.0 Beta 4.




I found this at the bottom of some page while looking for some guidance on use of the wiki. (it wasn't much help. In fact, it was almost unreadable). 

I noticed later, however, that it is not at the bottom of all (or even most) Enworld pages. In fact, the *You do not have permission to access this page* page is about the only place I can find it.



Its a mystery (wrapped in an enigma).

thotd

Edit: Actually, the VaultWiki link is at the bottom of most of the wiki pages. Not so mysterious perhaps


----------



## diaglo

if it is any consolation i haven't been able to edit your pages either. i tried as a test.

diaglo "as a non member of the groups" Ooi


----------



## Knightfall

I just tried to delete the existing pages, so that I could see if it would let me start from scratch. It delete anything. At least, it doesn't _look_ like it deleted anything.


----------



## Shadowmage

I am trying to set up a campaign and I am getting the same issue.


----------



## Morrus

Knightfall said:


> I just tried to delete the existing pages, so that I could see if it would let me start from scratch. It delete anything. At least, it doesn't _look_ like it deleted anything.






Shadowmage said:


> I am trying to set up a campaign and I am getting the same issue.




A large part of this weekend's work was intended to fix this wiki/groups interaction. I'm personally finding it works for me now (at least as far as creating new pages from the group page Add Content button).  Could you guys verify that for me?


----------



## diaglo

i was able to edit in my group.


----------



## Morrus

diaglo said:


> i was able to edit in my group.




This one?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=95

There's no wiki there I can see. What we're trying to get working (and what I *think* now works) is an integrated wiki so you can add extra pages of information.  You can activate it by editing your group settings.

That then adds the following additional features (I circled them in red - this is an example from my own group):


----------



## Shadowmage

Is this the option you mean? 	Allow members to create private group wiki pages

When I check that and save the option does not save and I can not find a way to add the wiki. I remember seeing that add contact button before that was not working. Now seem to add the wiki. I can add an event and a discussion.

Edit never mind helps if I save it in the correct place. It added and I could create a page this time.


----------



## Morrus

Shadowmage said:


> Is this the option you mean?     Allow members to create private group wiki pages
> 
> When I check that and save the option does not save and I can not find a way to add the wiki. I remember seeing that add contact button before that was not working. Now seem to add the wiki. I can add an event and a discussion.
> 
> Edit never mind helps if I save it in the correct place. It added and I could create a page this time.




Yep.  Glad you got it!  I'm updating the help page to hopefully make it clearer.

You'll see there's a minor formatting error where the page links back to the group, but I'll have that fixed shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:


> A large part of this weekend's work was intended to fix this wiki/groups interaction. I'm personally finding it works for me now (at least as far as creating new pages from the group page Add Content button).  Could you guys verify that for me?



It definitely works for me now. I've had to update all the old links but that was easy enough. One link doesn't want to seem to work, but I think that's because the page title has a "|" in the middle of it.


----------



## Knightfall

So, my main World of Kulan wiki page is supposed open up in my group, right? I've set it so that nonmembers can see it. Thus, I'm assuming if they visit my group, they can see the wiki start page and follow the links even though they aren't members. Or would nonmembers have to access it (hunt for it) through the Wiki section?

*EDIT:* Also, I've noticed that there is now two "campaign" sub-forums under the Wiki forum on the main forum page. One is called Campaign Wiki Pages, which I'm assuming is the older one that stopped working.


----------



## Shadowmage

Is there a way to delete a page? I created a yesy page and can not delete it now or is there a way to rename them?


----------



## Knightfall

I created this category and assined all my continents to it, but it isn't showing one of them in the list. It does show it under the pages Categories when I look at the page, however.


----------



## Morrus

Knightfall said:


> So, my main World of Kulan wiki page is supposed open up in my group, right? I've set it so that nonmembers can see it. Thus, I'm assuming if they visit my group, they can see the wiki start page and follow the links even though they aren't members. Or would nonmembers have to access it (hunt for it) through the Wiki section?
> 
> *EDIT:* Also, I've noticed that there is now two "campaign" sub-forums under the Wiki forum on the main forum page. One is called Campaign Wiki Pages, which I'm assuming is the older one that stopped working.




Depending on your privacy settings, non-members can see it in the group.  Best way to check is to log out and view your group from the POV of a non-member.



Shadowmage said:


> Is there a way to delete a page? I created a yesy page and can not delete it now or is there a way to rename them?




You should be able to delete your own pages.  I'll check the permissions.



Knightfall said:


> I created this category and assined all my continents to it, but it isn't showing one of them in the list. It does show it under the pages Categories when I look at the page, however.




I'm not sure how categories work.  However, to see all the wiki pages currently connected to your group, click on the link I've circled below.  I'll also get that added to the "View" dropdown menu for easy access from anywhere in the group.


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:


> Depending on your privacy settings, non-members can see it in the group.  Best way to check is to log out and view your group from the POV of a non-member.



You know, I thought of that after I posted but then it slipped my mind. I just checked it. It's definitely viewable to non-members.



Morrus said:


> I'm not sure how categories work.  However, to see all the wiki pages currently connected to your group, click on the link I've circled below.  I'll also get that added to the "View" dropdown menu for easy access from anywhere in the group.
> 
> View attachment 64180



The Fallenlands page and the Continents of Kulan category are both assigned to the group. When I go to the category's page and select the list option, it does show it. It just doesn't show it in the main list when I first load the category. Perhaps only the most updated pages appear on the first page. Regardless, it's in the list.


----------



## Knightfall

I just got this error when trying to update this page and this page. I've placed both under a new category.

_Fatal error: Call to undefined method vw_Hard_Core::resolve_class_name() in /var/www/virtual/enworld/forum/vault/core/controller/dm/item/groupitem/vb3.php on line 32_

I was able to do an edit of another page, so I'm thinking that there might be an issue with how categories are working. I haven't tried deleting the category, yet.


----------



## Morrus

Knightfall said:


> I just got this error when trying to update this page and this page. I've placed both under a new category.
> 
> _Fatal error: Call to undefined method vw_Hard_Core::resolve_class_name() in /var/www/virtual/enworld/forum/vault/core/controller/dm/item/groupitem/vb3.php on line 32_
> 
> I was able to do an edit of another page, so I'm thinking that there might be an issue with how categories are working. I haven't tried deleting the category, yet.




Give it a few minutes.  I'm trying to fix a bug with page names, so it might be a bit weird for a while.


----------



## Knightfall

I tried to undo my previous edits to the Crow God campaign page all the way back to the original and this is what it gave me.

_Fatal Error: attempted to instantiate non-existent class vw_URL_Model_vb3

#0 vw_Hard_Core::fetch_object() called at [./vault/core/model/vw.php:370]
#1 vw_Hard_Core::model() called at [./vault/core/controller/route/vw.php:242]
#2 vw_Route_Controller->resolve_script() called at [./vault/core/controller/route/vw.php:138]
#3 vw_Route_Controller->resolve() called at [./wiki_index.php:67]
#4 require(./wiki_index.php) called at [./showwiki.php:17]

Please forward this error to VaultWiki technical support at https://www.vaultwiki.org/support/4X/ or email support@vaultwiki.org._


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:


> Give it a few minutes.  I'm trying to fix a bug with page names, so it might be a bit weird for a while.



Ah, okay.


----------



## Knightfall

I created a couple of templates for World of Kulan a day or so ago, and it told me that I'd have to wait to have the template approved by a moderator. I created them as pages for my group, but I checked the box to treat the page as a template. I also put it under campaigns, so I'm not sure if someone would notice it there.

Of course, there was more updating today, so I realize it's possible that no one has seen them yet. I'm just curious since it appears as though it won't show me the pages I created until they are approved.


----------



## Morrus

You're using functions I didn't even know existed! At this point, you probably know more about the wiki than me. Templates, huh? Guess I'd better go read the manual!


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:


> You're using functions I didn't even know existed! At this point, you probably know more about the wiki than me. Templates, huh? Guess I'd better go read the manual!



Okay. I'll try to dial back my enthusiasm a bit. I tend to go overboard when I get a new toy. 

So far, besides the standard pages, I've figured out how to add attachments and categories. I think I've figured out how books are supposed to work, but I haven't really delved into that yet. For templates, it has a section that has "_Treat this page as a:_" and then it gives four options with check boxes.

Book, so it can contain sub-pages
Category, so it can be used as a topic to group related pages
Template, so it can be used as a building block for other pages
Island, so its title is still available and it can't be linked to using BB-Codes
It has in small text "This page will take on the behaviors of the selected types"


----------



## Shadowmage

OK How do you delete a book? I have tried to delete a book and all it gave me was a soft delete option. It is 13Campaign:The Stoneheld Woods from my main page. It still shows up in the table of contents, but the link is dead. I can not un-delete it to change it's name to something else to make it another book nor completely delete it. Thanks for any help.


----------

